
Adobe Photoshop Touch hits iPad 2 for $9.99 - jamesjyu
http://9to5mac.com/2012/02/25/adobe-launches-photoshop-touch-on-ipad-2-for-just-9-99/
======
hkuo
Man, this is gonna be a really tough sell.

The computer is where people do their real work.

The iPad is where people do casual consumption, games, or yes, perhaps some
photography, but mostly instagram-level, meant for casual sharing. Instagram
is perfect for this device. Quick, easy, looks good, simple to share.

This tablet version of Photoshop is both wayyyyyyy more complicated than
instagram and wayyyyyyy less useful than the full Photoshop application.

As a power Photoshop user, I have no need nor desire for this product. I
simply cannot imagine my wife, who has no image-editing skills, using this
over instagram or an instagram-type app. So who is this for exactly?

------
melling
I guess this won't work on my "old" iPad 1? I hope Apple is going to announce
the 3 in a couple of weeks. I'm holding myself to upgrading every other
generation for both the tablets and phones. Does anyone else find it strange
that these technologies are essentially obsolete in 24 months?

~~~
nextparadigms
It's not that strange if you take into account the law of accelerated returns,
that suggests that _change_ itself happens at an ever faster pace. PC's used
to be changed at 3-5 years, laptops at 2-3 years, and now smartphones and
tablets at 1-2 years.

~~~
6ren
_The singularity is near_ says this, but it seems that the _rate_ of Moore's
Law has been pretty constant (cost version: _x2 performance/price every 18
months_ ). When Ray extends this back to discrete transistors, vacuum tubes,
relays, and mechanics, there's a case for an acceleration in rate - but not
within silicon.

If hardware is updated at different rates in different categories, I think
it's due to factors specific to that category. Counter-example: the update
rate for game consoles is much slower now than it was previously.

------
snowpolar
I quite like the touchlight feature where you could shine light on your iPad
camera at different angles to adjust lighting. 9.99 was a steal really, though
I'm not getting it.

------
huntaub
Looks like it was just a mistake to launch. We have to wait until Monday for
the real launch. Why do we see so many developers accidentally launching apps
early for iOS?

~~~
tar
I think this is a general problem in the app release process because you have
cannot be certain when your app will be approved and your app is released at
different times in different international app stores.

~~~
falling
You can set the date you want your app to be available, independently of the
review date (of course the later one wins).

~~~
hboon
At some point that was suddenly not possible, deliberately or accidental.
After that incident I am always a little wary of setting a future date and not
having the ability to change it to launch.

------
nathanpc
I still prefer it on my Eee Pad Slider. I can plug-in my Canon 60D on it and
easily edit the photos I just took. Anyway, I'll give the iPad version a
chance...

------
leon_
Wow. Adobe devaluating their product by setting such a low price. I don't
think this is a good idea.

~~~
maukdaddy
1\. Read The Innovator's Dilemma.

2\. Tablets are the future. If Adobe doesn't make a photoshop for the iPad,
someone else will and Adobe will go out of business.

~~~
ct
Tablets are not the future for all types of computing. Someone else can make
Photoshop for the iPad but it doesn't mean that it will be a success nor that
Adobe will go out of business.

I don't think Adobe has much to gain OR lose by doing this as they have the
capital to develop a side mobile app.

------
joenathan
If only the desktop version was sold at a reasonable cost, I think they would
make more money.

~~~
ig1
The desktop version is pretty reasonably priced given it's aimed at
professional users. $50/month is less than 1% of the salary of a designer, and
it definitely increases productivity by much more than 1%.

In comparison it's cheaper than SEOMoz or a Business Plus account on Linkedin.

~~~
phaus
Web designers may make more than 5000/month, but most graphic designers,
artists, and photographers make about half of that (if they can even find a
job.) To make matters worse, the fact that they frequently deal with printed
materials means that Photoshop Elements probably won't cut it for many of
them.

Then there's the massive amounts of student loans that they will be paying off
for a decade, due to insanely high art school tuition rates.

$50 may not sound like much to a web developer, but for a large percentage of
Adobe's target demographic, it is hard to afford.

~~~
ghshephard
There are a lot of photo manipulation tools out there that cost a great deal
less than Photoshop goes for. Much of their market consists of people who find
Photoshop too expensive. Alternatively, one can purchase a new version every
three-four years - bringing the cost down to something like $10-$15/month.
I've got a several-years old version of CS3 running on my MacBook Air. Works
just as well as it did when it was considered the latest-and-greatest. I
suspect, as a non-professional graphics designer, I'll do fine purchasing a
new copy every 8-10 years or so.

I'd rather Adobe make a decent profit on their tools from their high-end
commercial clients so they can continue to invest, do research, and improve
the product. The rest of us can get by with an "Academic Version", slightly
outdated version, or cage a heavily discounted copy off of a friend-of-friend
who works for Adobe. If you are working in the graphic design industry,
Linkedin probably has you two or three hops away from an Adobe employee, and I
guarantee that if you are "in the biz" and impoverished to the point of having
a tough time paying for a new retail copy of CS5, someone will have a employee
credit that they can give you. Heck, there's a good chance that if you write
(and design) an impassioned plea to Adobe Marketing, Adobe will comp you a
discounted copy.

